# Max Payne 3 won't run!



## charmander

Hey everyone! I've been waiting for Max Payne 3 for years and now that it finally came out, I cannot play it on my Lenovo Y570.  When I try to launch it through steam, I get an error message that says Service Pack 1 or higher is required to run this game.  The top bar of the window reads ERR_OS_VISTA.  I thought my specs were fine and I run Windows 7 so I am very confused.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shane

Run windows update. ,You may not have Service pack installed.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-run-windows-update-in-windows-vista.html


----------



## charmander

ugh... After a few hours of fiddling I had to change the compatibility and run as admin.  But totally worth it! thanks, I guess I already had the service pack. Weird


----------



## spirit

Have a look in your System Properties and see if Windows 7 Service Pack 1 is installed. If it isn't, I'd go ahead and install it, and if it is already installed, keep on playing.


----------



## Rycado

*Wont Launch!*

Hey all,

I am having the same problems... My game wont seem to launch via Steam...

Keeps sayind I need service pack 3 or higher but I have the most up to date windows updates.

Any ideas how I can get it to run... as far as I am aware it meets the minimum specs to operate!

Cheers


----------

